
Information – Consciousness – Reality (open access book) - JeanMarcS
https://www.springer.com/gp/book/9783030036317
======
JeanMarcS
Editor description :

> This open access book chronicles the rise of a new scientific paradigm
> offering novel insights into the age-old enigmas of existence. Over 300
> years ago, the human mind discovered the machine code of reality:
> mathematics. By utilizing abstract thought systems, humans began to decode
> the workings of the cosmos. From this understanding, the current scientific
> paradigm emerged, ultimately discovering the gift of technology. Today,
> however, our island of knowledge is surrounded by ever longer shores of
> ignorance. Science appears to have hit a dead end when confronted with the
> nature of reality and consciousness. In this fascinating and accessible
> volume, James Glattfelder explores a radical paradigm shift uncovering the
> ontology of reality. It is found to be information-theoretic and
> participatory, yielding a computational and programmable universe.

The hardcover is around 50$, the ebook is free

~~~
ddingus
Thanks for the opportunity to read. Appreciated.

